# Oscars and other fish



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a small Oscar and a small plecoin a 55 gallon tank.I need to know how many fish i can add in with it and what kind.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

none. the oscar grows fast and gets huge! what type of pleco do you have? if it's a common they grow large also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

fishfreaks is right. IMO that tank will be too small to house both for life, let alone anything else.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

read the profile i wrote that is WAY to small


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol im just wondering, My friend has a 125GAL tank with 2 oscars ( albino and tiger....about 1 foot long) with some silver dollers....about 4 inches long. The silver dollers are happy as a clam in there. It it wise to mix them together?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

i would expect the oscars to be aggressive towards the silver dollars, but im not sure.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the sds are to big for oscars to eat and theyre to fast so i suppose the oscars would just give up chasing them.and they prolly dont find them a threat to thir terretory or food supply either.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok thanks for the help.
I have a common Pelco but I dont really like it the thing is Ugly.
Is there any fish i can get to replace it that serves the same purpose?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

i dont see why'd you have a problem with a fancy pleco.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a more attractive plec called a gybiceps, you could also try some golden algae eaters. 
If you like oscars so much then I would recommend a breeding pair of oscars for that size tank, and a plec to eat the algae, but nothing more as they grow too large.
However, keeping aroung half a dozon juvinile oscars in that size tank is not something which should be frowned upon, and is often a normal senario.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> read the profile i wrote that is WAY to small


So a 55gal is to small for 1 oscar?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

id say a 55 is minimum size.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

55 will house an oscar just fine. The only factor is the tank is only 13 inches deep which can be a tight fit for an adult oscar to turn around in. 75 gives them more depth. But you can fit an oscar and pleco in a 55 gallon tank. Cichlidman's reference is a good guideline.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with skuba kid an simpte, as long as you dont add any other fish you should be fine


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i said 65 gallon cause they like the room altough a 55 is okay


----------

